# Hilfe bei Einstellung lowrance Hook 4



## Sebbi84 (25. Dezember 2017)

Hi an alle ,

Habe mir vor kurzem ein Futterboot mit dem lowrance Hook 4 gekauft .Muss sagen hatte noch nie ein Echolot und habe auch keine so richtige Ahnung dass ich es richtig eingestellt bekomme leider .
Hoffe es kann mir von euch jemand Mal Grundeinstellung erklären .
Leider finde ich nur englische Videos im netzt ,das mir leider auch nicht weiter hilft .
Beste Grüsse Sebastian
.


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Einstellung lowrance Hook 4*

Hallo Sebastian,
hier erstmal das Handbuch:
http://ww2.lowrance.com/Root/Operator Manual/Lowrance/HOOK-SERIES_OM_EN_988-11004-002_w.pdf

Wo genau hakt es denn? Bei welcher Einstellung bist du dir unsicher?


----------



## Sebbi84 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Einstellung lowrance Hook 4*

Hallo Franz ,
Einfach im allgemeinen bin ich mir unsicher welches ist richtige Einstellung ? Usw .will es eigentlich nur benutzen um die Bodenbeschaffenheit zu erkennen .Gruss Sebastian


----------



## Sebbi84 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Einstellung lowrance Hook 4*

Die Anleitung hab ich auch ,aber ehrlich gesagt verstehe ich mir Bahnhof


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Einstellung lowrance Hook 4*

Hallo Sebastian,
ok - dann als Einstieg vielleicht mal das Video das wir am Bodensee aufgenommen haben anschauen. 

[youtube1]qmg5YLFcxvw[/youtube1]

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qmg5YLFcxvw

Danach solltest du so grob wissen worum es geht 

Im Anschluss daran wäre es hilfreich auch zu wissen wo du denn das Echolot einsetzt und mit welchem Ziel das Echolot eingesetzt wird.


----------



## Sebbi84 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Einstellung lowrance Hook 4*

OK danke Franz .

Ich will das Echolot nur benutzen für Innengewässer zum die Bodenstruktur zu erkennen wo ich meine Köder ausbringe für die Karpfen fischerrei


----------



## Sebbi84 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Einstellung lowrance Hook 4*

Gibst auch ein deutsches Video über das lowrance Hook 4 zufällig ? Finde nur englische leider


----------



## Franz_16 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Hilfe bei Einstellung lowrance Hook 4*

Hallo Sebastian,
ja auch sowas gibts, kostet aber ein paar Euro. 
https://vimeo.com/ondemand/hook/222539545 

Alternativ und kostenlos: 
Sich selber mit dem Thema Echolot beschäftigen und ausprobieren. 
Am besten geht das natürlich, wenn man in einem See Strukturen hat die man schon kennt, wenn man da dann mit verschiedenen Einstellungen drüberfährt sieht man wie nahe das Echolotbild dem kommt was sich da tatsächlich unter Wasser verbirgt.


----------

